

Ask HN: Where do i go to find an investor? - metaprinter

I've got a unique clothing line designed, have mock ups and samples made, built an ecommerce solution on my local computer, acquired all relevant usernames on social sites, have a business plan, have pro forma financials, formed an s-corp...<p>Problem is, i need about $20k to make the first batch of clothes (i don't have $20k). cafepress and the like won't work, all pieces require custom tailoring.<p>1. how do i find an investor? 
2. or how do i do this without an investor?<p>thanks.
======
kposehn
Check out Kickstarter. If you can provide a good pitch on it and ask for your
starting round you may indeed be able to get it.

Post again here once it is online and I'll pledge :)

------
metaprinter
Hmmmmm my local seamstress is one place i haven't asked for a quote. Go
figure. Kickstarter looks interesting too. I'll let you know how it goes.

------
fleitz
Find a local seamstress, market to local retailers, promote that the clothes
are made in city of your choice. Also sell on etsy.

